

Fantasies vs. Realities of a Startup - dh
http://grasshoppergroup.com/fantasies-vs-realities-of-a-startup-comic/

======
slyall
I thought it was my eyes for a minute but the text in the black speech-bubbles
is just 7 pixels high (for the lower case letters).

Readable, but the letters are blurry enough (especially since they are
italics) to be noticeable.

~~~
pbz
Especially since the rest of the site uses large fonts... it's a bit better if
you actually click on the image.

------
koolaidavoider
I think even this is a optimistic scenario, as more often, you'll go through
even more failure (i.e. your business model didn't work, you run out of money,
and so you had to abandon your first idea altogether) before you succeed.

------
thekevan
True, but as a current corporate worker I'd like to call attention to the
axiom comparing a good day at work and a bad day fishing.

------
azal
As Edison Says: Genius is one percent inspiration, ninety-nine percent
perspiration.

Everything comes to him who hustles while he waits.

